# Divac means no Malone



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

You guys are over the cap. You're overpaying for Divac at the full MLE. You have nothing left but the minimum. Karl Malone OPTED out of his 1.5 million dollar pay for next year....his agent saying that LA would have to pay him the full MLE. But now he's gonna re-sign for the vet minimum? 

Shoot I gotta go.....a couple pigs just flew by my window and the devil just shot out of a hole in the ground frozen solid and landed in my front yard.


----------



## Head Case (Jul 18, 2004)

Looks like Malone might have to go to San Antoinio.. I'm still hoping he could end up in Miami with Shaq.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> You guys are over the cap. You're overpaying for Divac at the full MLE. You have nothing left but the minimum. Karl Malone OPTED out of his 1.5 million dollar pay for next year....his agent saying that LA would have to pay him the full MLE. But now he's gonna re-sign for the vet minimum?
> 
> Shoot I gotta go.....a couple pigs just flew by my window and the devil just shot out of a hole in the ground frozen solid and landed in my front yard.


I agree, I'm still scratching my head on how some Laker fans seem to think with the signing of Divac they will now be able to sign Malone and Mike James. :whofarted


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I can't really blame them, for years they've easily been able to get free agents for below market value. It hasn't really hit Laker fans yet that players are no longer falling all over themselves to be Lakers. They'll figure it out soon enough.

If you count teams that

1. Are better than the Lakers
2. Can offer Malone more money than the Lakers can

then you might run out of fingers. Hell, even the Jazz fit that description. Malone is done with the Lakers, and Mike James is far outside their price range.

Yeah, yeah, Malone said something to the media about coming back to the Lakers. Almost every free agent says he would like to re-sign, but that's just lip service, as Lakers fans will soon discover.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

How much can the Spurs offer him?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> I can't really blame them, for years they've easily been able to get free agents for below market value. It hasn't really hit Laker fans yet that players are no longer falling all over themselves to be Lakers. They'll figure it out soon enough.
> 
> If you count teams that
> ...


"Lakers fans this, Lakers fans that, blah blah blah blah blah." Why are the "Lakers fans" always generalized? Funnily enough, we are people too. Not just robots in your computer. You said, "It hasn't really hit Laker fans yet that players are no longer falling all over themselves to be Lakers." Aside from GP and Malone...who else has done that lately? You guys have it fixed in your head that this kind of stuff has been happening for years and that the Lakers are the "Yankees" of basketball. But really, aside from last year, when were the Lakers bringing in big name players for small prices? We are used to not getting anyone of value in FA...

The Lakers can offer more than the vet's minimum, they can offer $1.5M. I think everyone is in touch with reality here, if you don't think that's true...maybe you and LB26Matrix are the ones who need the reality check. Malone has a very good relationship with Kobe and GP and him re-signing would make the Lakers a very good team. It's still about 50-50 whether he stays or not.

As for Mike James...you guys are wrong. The Lakers have a $2.4M trade exception that they can use to acquire him in a S&T deal with the Pistons.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

Ooooo.....1*.5* million. Wow....forget that I got 1 million from reading the posts of OTHER LAKER FANS. But even that aside....didn't Malone OPT OUT of 1.5 million?

Teams don't want to take paycuts to be Lakers. But you know what's funny. I hope you guys sign everyone you can get your hands on. Every time you get bounced from the playoffs in the first round I hope you sign guys to 6 year full MLEs.....that way, when Brian Grant's deal runs out.......you'll STILL BE over the cap until Odom's deal runs out. Then Kupchak, who YOU WILL SOON GET A REALITY CHECK ON (NOT Jerry West; whose built or played on every LA title team), will repeat the process and when Odom's contract runs out.....guess what....no cap room. 

Please....next summer....sign people. Make that big MLE splash for 6 years. It still won't be enough to make you contenders and that's just more financial inflexibility.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?id=1842537

"When he was told about the opportunity to get Vlade, Karl told them he thought that would be a very good acquisition and he *told them to use the mid-level*," Manley said. "They called again this weekend and *Karl said that they should sign him.* Karl could have held them up if he asked them to wait, but he did not want to stand in the way of (a Divac signing). If he does re-sign with the Lakers, *money will not be the primary consideration." *


In an LA Times article:

*"It's never been about money since I've been here,"* Malone said Monday afternoon. "I want the best for the Lakers and I didn't want to hold them up. I'm a loyal man. I need to be loyal."

Karl told the Lakers to get Vlade, and to use the MLE on him.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

LOL an agent paying lip service......and?

Even if you sign him.....good.....that's just more money gone and he won't be enough.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> LOL an agent paying lip service......and?
> 
> Even if you sign him.....good.....that's just more money gone and he won't be enough.


in the end, the lakers will still be better than the bulls.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> LOL an agent paying lip service......and?
> 
> Even if you sign him.....good.....that's just more money gone and he won't be enough.


So now you change your argument from "Divac means no Malone" to "Even if you sign him...he won't be enough"

You are in denial. Every time you are proven wrong (which seems to happen fairly often) you just look for another way the Lakers might come up short.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> in the end, the lakers will still be better than the bulls.


LOL you say that like Jerry Krause still works for the Bulls.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> So now you change your argument from "Divac means no Malone" to "Even if you sign him...he won't be enough"
> ...


The argument is still.....they probably won't get him. But even if he defies logic and takes 1 mill when he could have just had 1.5.....you still won't be good enough.

ROFL Divac's deal is called "multi-year" on espn.com. I hope that means more than 2....oh god that would just be the best. Just think......as Grant's deal is running out you still have Divac. That would be so sweet.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL you say that like Jerry Krause still works for the Bulls.


i'm talking about this season. thus far, looking at their lineups on paper, the lakers have a clear edge.

the bulls have a pretty bad logjam at guard. they need to clear that up.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> The argument is still.....they probably won't get him. But even if he defies logic and takes 1 mill when he could have just had 1.5.....you still won't be good enough.
> ...


You just proved my point.

Now you've moved onto the possibility that Divac's deal would be more than 2 years.

Like I said, you are always looking for ways that the Lakers could be in trouble.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> i'm talking about this season. thus far, looking at their lineups on paper, the lakers have a clear edge.
> ...


LOL no they don't......

SG = Jamal Crawford, Ben Gordon
PG = Kirk Hinrich, Chris Duhon

Gordon will probably come in for Jamal and then when Jamal comes back Kirk will go to the bench so Gordon can in essence play the same amount of minutes as those two.

If the Lakers had this we'd be hearing how "loaded" you are


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> You just proved my point.
> 
> ...


I won't deny that......somebody has to do it. If it wasn't me then all we'd hear is how LA is getting people they won't get. Look how many people thought Dampier was gonna take 5 million to be a laker.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL no they don't......
> ...


that still looks like a problem to me. hinrich is a nice enough PG, but gordon and crawford are combo guards. they need to dominate the ball to be effective, generally. i just don't see that lineup working very well.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> that still looks like a problem to me. hinrich is a nice enough PG, but gordon and crawford are combo guards. they need to dominate the ball to be effective, generally. i just don't see that lineup working very well.


Your opinion.....Gordon can play off the ball with the best of them.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> in the end, the *lakers* will still be better than the bulls.


True dat. 

What you gotta say to that LB26matrixns????

HUH???

HUHHH?????

Thats what I thought. 

Can I ask you a question?? Why do you hate laker fans so much??? Is there a reason or you just do it for fun???


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jesus, do you get a kick out of being wrong all the time *LB26matrixns*, or are you really this misinformed? This thread becomes obsolete in just over an hour, after it’s shown that Malone indeed asked the Lakers to sign Divac, but yet you still can't be a man and admit it, and instead say that even if Malone comes back to LA, the Lakers will suck anyway so it doesn't matter. Could you be any more obvious in deflecting your argument after being proven wrong? I suppose if the Lakers were to finish 3rd seed in the West next year, your brilliant comments at that time would sound something like "Well, they won’t win the title at least, har har!". Yeah, I guess it’s tough being a Bulls fan these days, I understand that you gotta hate on some team in the NBA, might as well be the Lakers. 

Oh, by the way, here’s another source that makes this thread even more obsolete: http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers20jul20,1,2961762.story?coll=la-headlines-sports



> General Manager Mitch Kupchak, reworking his roster around O'Neal's trade demand, also would like to resign forward Karl Malone, who this weekend told the Lakers he would take a smaller salary for the overall good of the roster. Had Malone asked, the Lakers would have given him their mid-level exception, worth $4.9 million.
> 
> "It's never been about money since I've been here," Malone said Monday afternoon. "I want the best for the Lakers and I didn't want to hold them up. I'm a loyal man. I need to be loyal."


Whoops. :laugh:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> in the end, the lakers will still be better than the bulls.



Nevermind.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> Can I ask you a question?? Why do you hate laker fans so much??? Is there a reason or you just do it for fun???


I am wondering this also. He keeps talking about how Laker fans say this and that, but every thread he starts is a blatant attempt to provoke Laker fans through baiting.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

"You're not getting Dampier! You're not getting Divac! :laugh:"

-LB26matrixrns

It's obvious what you are doing here. Some Laker fan can hear that the Lakers traded Rick Fox for Nene and you would call them crazy and whatnot, and when it goes down you trash Nene with your "good, get him, Eddy Curry had a better assist/turnover ratio" talk.

On a unrelated note, when did Mike James become some highly desired backup?


----------



## Sha-Kobe O'Bryant (Jan 3, 2003)

Vlade's deal will be a 2 year deal for 10mil.
Outside of Yao, who's a true center in the West?

Spurs have Rasho starting at center. Who does he put any fear into?

Twolves have the Kandi man and Ervin Johsons. Who do they put any fear into?

Mavs have Fortson? Bradley? :laugh: 

Vlade, even at the age of 36 can hang with those guys. He's good for 25mins a game. The Lakers now have a legit 7 foot presence. He also brings tremendous knowledge, passing, and shooting ability.


The signing of Divac and the more than likely resigning of Malone, makes the Lakers contenders in the West. Even if the Laker haters all over the world want to say different, its true.

Also keep in mind that Mitch is not done yet. I expect another signing or two along with a trade to bring in another Big.

The Lakers arent as "done" as some will lead you to believe.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Malone IS NOT COMING BACK. Why would he want to come back? The only reason he came to LA in the first place was to win a championship. Can he possibly be stupid enough to think he has a chance to win a title with the lakers next year? If he plays next year, it'll be in San Antonio. I'm still banking on retirement, though.


----------



## Sha-Kobe O'Bryant (Jan 3, 2003)

After having the type of career Malone has had, I highly doubt he wants to go out the way he did. Injured and unable to help his teammates.

Malone is going to have the entire summer to heal. Both physically, and emotionally(mom dying,having a major injury for the first time in his 19 year career, and getting thumped in the finals)

After going through that process, my money is on Malone staying with the Lakers. He loves Kobe and Payton. He loves the Lakers franchise and he and his family love living in OC.

Once you take all that into account. On top of the fact its not like the Spurs are offering him all that much more than the Lakers, I say Karl stays.

As ive stated before the Lakers with the addition of Divac, if Malone comes back the Lakers are right back in the mix of things in the West.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL no they don't......
> ...


No Kendall Gill? :laugh:


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL no they don't......
> ...


LOL @ Chris Duhon :laugh:


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> True dat.
> ...


LOL Laker fans are better than Kings fans.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rockstone</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL @ Chris Duhon :laugh:


Well he's in the rotation....leaving him out would be lying.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Jesus, do you get a kick out of being wrong all the time *LB26matrixns*, or are you really this misinformed? This thread becomes obsolete in just over an hour, after it’s shown that Malone indeed asked the Lakers to sign Divac, but yet you still can't be a man and admit it, and instead say that even if Malone comes back to LA, the Lakers will suck anyway so it doesn't matter. Could you be any more obvious in deflecting your argument after being proven wrong? I suppose if the Lakers were to finish 3rd seed in the West next year, your brilliant comments at that time would sound something like "Well, they won’t win the title at least, har har!". Yeah, I guess it’s tough being a Bulls fan these days, I understand that you gotta hate on some team in the NBA, might as well be the Lakers.
> 
> Oh, by the way, here’s another source that makes this thread even more obsolete: http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers20jul20,1,2961762.story?coll=la-headlines-sports
> ...


The point was that as long as Malone sticks to the demands of the MLE that HIS AGENT made......there is no Malone. I was merely going by what his camp said a couple weeks ago.....that Malone coming back would cost the full MLE.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> LOL an agent paying lip service......and?
> 
> Even if you sign him.....good.....that's just more money gone and he won't be enough.


:laugh: 

So first it's, "You won't get him!"

Then, when that's shot down, you say, "You still won't be good enough!"

Man, all your posts bash the Lakers and they get more pathetic every time.:no:


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


Yes I was fed new information that was completely contrary to what Malone's camp had said just a week or two earlier. When you receive new info, changing your stance is not only allowable....but logical.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> So now you change your argument from "Divac means no Malone" to "Even if you sign him...he won't be enough"
> ...


You done served him and made this post useless he's just gonna spin it a different way now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes I was fed new information that was completely contrary to what Malone's camp had said just a week or two earlier. When you receive new info, changing your stance is not only allowable....but logical.


Maybe you should stop condescendingly telling Laker fans they won't be able to get certain players (Butler+pick, Divac, Malone?) if you are going to use agents and whatnot as an excuse.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> After having the type of career Malone has had, I highly doubt he wants to go out the way he did. Injured and unable to help his teammates.
> 
> Malone is going to have the entire summer to heal. Both physically, and emotionally(mom dying,having a major injury for the first time in his 19 year career, and getting thumped in the finals)
> 
> ...


Come on now, the only thing that would bring him back is the chance at a championship. Maybe Malone thinks they have one, although I doubt it, but we all know better than that.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

Even if the Lakers get Malone he will decline from his previous season before he got hurt. Also when the Lakers made the nimrod trade of Shaq that hurts Malone's prescence in the paint. So the whole we will get Karl Malone back isnt really all that great

And the Lakers may not even get him back at this point. I wouldnt be suprised if Malone turned down the Lakers. One thing about Karl Malone is that he thinks for himself Kobe or Gary trying to convince him other wise wont help. Karl Knows the Lakers need him what else more is there to say ? Now Malone just has to accept or turn down the offer.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I just don't see Malone coming back unless he believes they have a good shot at winning the title, which even the more ardent laker fan will say, they don't. Why would he come back for 1 more season just to, AT BEST, make it to the second round? He's been there his whole career. He's been to the finals 3 times. The only thing he hasn't done is win a ring. Why come back unless it's to win a ring, something impossible with the lakers?

Pretty sure he'll retire. Going to the spurs would make a championship ring even less deserving that one obtained this year would.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe you should stop condescendingly telling Laker fans they won't be able to get certain players (Butler+pick, Divac, Malone?) if you are going to use agents and whatnot as an excuse.


Nah because it isn't an excuse.

Maybe you should stop putting up tired "I'm gonna mock you" fan clubs.....then, when your team loses....I won't be compelled to shove it down your throat.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

Oh and Laker fans don't get it confused.....my stance is still that Malone isn't coming back to LA. I could be wrong, but I don't believe I am.....regardless of the "what if I DO end up going back there" lip service he paid you yesterday.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah because it isn't an excuse.
> ...


Why are you going to shove it down my throat? When I made clubs I didn't know the Lakers players would feed me some choke service on the court. That's not an excuse, I really didn't expect them to choke.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you going to shove it down my throat? When I made clubs I didn't know the Lakers players would feed me some choke service on the court. That's not an excuse, I really didn't expect them to choke.


But making a club entails you expect nothing but a Lakers victory. If you expect anything else, then it's kind of logical to expect people ripping your team after the unexpected victory isn't it?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you going to shove it down my throat? When I made clubs I didn't know the Lakers players would feed me some choke service on the court. That's not an excuse, I really didn't expect them to choke.


:rofl:

Well then maybe you should let LB condescendingly tell Lakers fans that Malone isn't coming back. Because if he DOES come back, LB can always say, "When I posted that, I didn't know he would come back. That's not an excuse, I really didn't expect him to come back."

I guess it's OK for you to try to shove things down our throats, but it's not OK when people try to do the same back to you and other Lakers fans. What a laugher.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> ...


Wow, someone clearly missed the point. Maybe smilies are crucial? 

That IS what LB is saying. I was copying his style and showing him how silly it was. I hold myself accountable for my statements, he doesn't and refuses to admit it's excuses.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, someone clearly missed the point. Maybe smilies are crucial?
> ...


I guess I'm the Idiot of the Day...


----------

